# Pixel 2



## LAbDog65 (Nov 29, 2016)

is anyone using the pixel 2 for uber/Lyft? Does it work with Waze through the phones speaker. 
Is it powerful enough to run both Uber, Lyft, Waze, Mystro and a mileage tracker such as stride drive without problems. 

I am thinking of jumping ship from my iPhone.


----------



## Toyota Guy (May 18, 2016)

I have the Pixel XL and run Uber, Lyft, Waze, Mystro, TripLog, Pandora, Google Play Music all at the same time. No problem. A few quirks, but I've got them figured out now. I'm happy with mine.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

I just moved from AT&T Samsung Note 5 to a Verizon Pixel 2 XL. One of the greatest annoyances that I have is that every time I leave the Uber screen while I'm online, it puts a banner up at the top telling me I'm online. Never happened with the Samsung. Any idea how to get rid of this? Makes switching over to Lyft to turn it off take 5 more seconds in which time it could (and has) ping.


----------



## Grand Lake (Feb 27, 2018)

^ I would love to know how to turn that pop-up banner off.

No experience with the Pixel 2 here, but I use a less expensive Google Project Fi phone, the Moto X4, and it works fine with Uber, Lyft, Google Maps, and whatever else I have running.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Yeah - not gonna get another phone. I know other phones don't do that. I need to figure out how to shut it off on my Pixel 2 XL.


----------



## madhatter (Aug 2, 2015)

Don't think you can. I never had that pop up until app and phone OS was upgraded.


----------



## RideshareGentrification (Apr 10, 2018)

You're worried that one the fastest top tier devices can't handle basic uber work ??

I have a friend that was using a Galaxy s5 upuntil last month using lyft,uber,navigation, mileage tracking, hours logging etc... lol 

I use an Essential PH1 and my phone doesn't even have as much as a hiccup running everything at once


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

...And you can split screen. While it's split screen so you can see Uber and Lyft simultaneously, you can put it in profile mode to see a bit more of the map.



madhatter said:


> Don't think you can. I never had that pop up until app and phone OS was upgraded.


Seems like if you tap and hold the notification when it appears, you can turn it off!!


----------



## Grand Lake (Feb 27, 2018)

JimS said:


> Seems like if you tap and hold the notification when it appears, you can turn it off!


Thank you!


----------



## flyntflossy10 (Jun 2, 2017)

my one regret about the pixel 2 is that i didnt get it sooner


----------

